# Deer Chorizo?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Speaking of chorizo... Anyone have a good recipeto make deer chorizo?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Venison chorizo*

I never seem to make it the exact same way twice but this is a base receipe that I have worked from before. It'll get you started. You'll like the chorizo well enough and then you can tweak it for your taste, like using white vinegar instead of red wine, a bit in future batches.

*Venison Chorizo Recipe*

Ingredients

5 lbs boneless pork butt, ground
5 lbs	venison, ground
6 Tbsp sea salt
1 cup red wine vinegar
5 Tbsp paprika
3 Tbsp cayenne or other ground chile
1/2 cup fresh garlic, minced
2 Tbsp dry oregano
2 Tbsp black pepper, coarse ground
1 cup water

Directions

Chill meat in the freezer until it is frosty but not frozen hard. Grind all the pork butts and venison with a 1/4" grinding plate and place into a large bowl.

Add all remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly until all the spices are evenly distributed. Chill and run it through the grinder again.
Stuffing chorizo into casing isn't necessary since it is almost never cooked as links, although you might try that on the grill at deer camp. Toast some tortillas and it makes a darn good taco to help you get through all that beer that you brought! If you do stuff, it is traditional even if it doesn't make too much sense, stuff the chorizo into a 1-1/2 inch hog casings.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Instigator. Next time I'm ready to give that a try hopefully next week. I will let u know how it turns out


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

we just use Zack's brand Chirizo seasoning. You can get it at alliedkenco.com. They are located in Houston. If I remember it makes a 25# batch and uses something like 24oz of viniger. It seems like a lot of vinigar but it cooks out and leaves a great flavor. We did it with a 50/50 mix of deer and pork. This is a little dry for some people.


----------

